# Scooped plate how to do it?



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Best way to make a nice clean roundover in transition on a scooped plate like this?
I'm thinking a scraper, but looking for suggestions.

No power tools.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

Mini Spokeshave and card scraper come to mind, also a scratch-stock, small rasps and files, and good old sandpaper. Try drawing the line first by hand, so you get a uniform break, then file, scrap, sand, or scratch to that line.


----------

